# Animal Rescue Site organization -- it's free!



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

I have a link to this on my website and do it every time I remember, but I figured I would post here so that everyone else can too if you'd like. 

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/tpc/ARS_linktous

The site donates money from sponsors with each click you do. The more clicks that come in daily, the more money donated. You can click for the animal rescue, saving the rainforest, literacy, child health, money for mammograms, and food donations. The site has been up for years, and most places verify it as legitimate. Plus, it's free! All you have to do is click a button on the page. It takes maybe ten seconds to do each category, but you don't even have to do all of them if you don't want to do so.

Figured I would share for anyone who is interested. I figure that it takes so little time, and if it actually does help someone out there it's worth my ten seconds. Hope you guys think so too.


----------

